# Ibanez BTB Freless 5 and 6string Fretless Released



## crg123 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just thought I'd share this with my fellow BTB lovers. I recently bought the premium version but man, for anyone looking for fretless this is an amazing deal! It's too bad they're not making an more 7 string BTB's though, I really wish I had a chance to play one...

Ibanez BTB676F Fretless 6-String Bass | Musician's Friend

Ibanez BTB675F Fretless 5-String Bass | Musician's Friend







Edit:

Can one of the mods please fix my spelling mistake on fretless if you have a moment? I got too excited and apparently key smashed instead of typing. Thanks guys


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 16, 2013)

At last fretless BTBs! I would prefer an unlined ebonol fingerboard but this is excellent. I have actually been thinking of defrettng my BTB676.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 16, 2013)

next they need to do a unlined ebony board and on the 7-string model too


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## 7stg (Aug 18, 2013)

crg123 said:


> It's too bad they're not making an more 7 string BTB's



There is still a little more time.

Order Now! Expected to ship 12-06-2013
Ibanez Ibanez BTB 7-String Bass | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ibanez GWB series is one of the best fretlesses I've ever played in my life. I'll be very interested to check these out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2013)

So AFTER I fretless convert mine they make one? Screw you, Ibanez...


----------



## yingmin (Aug 19, 2013)

There was a time when I would have been very excited about this. It's still cool, it just doesn't affect me personally. And yes, it should be unlined ebonol.


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 19, 2013)

Phalanx said:


> The Ibanez GWB series is one of the best fretlesses I've ever played in my life. I'll be very interested to check these out.


Agreed! I love mine!


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 26, 2013)

What the haaayy-oul.

I need to check these out, badly. Been jonesing for a fretless as of late - shame that the BTBs dont come in an optional standard 16.5mm spacing. Love my Btb555 to bits but I could give some of the slap and pop-space up for extra stringskipping-speed.


----------



## Dregg (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a freaking scandal these are not sold in Sweden. That is an instant pick one up for anyone not wanting to spend the big cash on a GWB1.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## movielvr (Dec 6, 2013)

hi, noob here...am waiting on my btb675f to be delivered today...in the meantime single cut lovers, dig this.
S 2-E


----------

